# Looking for a new box....



## tigersharkdude (Nov 27, 2009)

I am looking for a new box. I have 2 12" directed audio SX12D Sub's, my amp is more than enough for them, but i think I need a larger box. My current box is DINKY. It is just barely deep enough to put the subs in and is barely over 28" long and 14" tall. Any recommendations? Something could be built, I just dont know what size. The audio shops around here are gay and will not tell me anything since they didnt sell them. Also I am into tight bass


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

AUDIO ENHANCERS JL AUDIO W6 W7 CAR 12" PORTED SUB BOX U:eBay Motors (item 400083269540 end time Dec-03-09 18:32:05 PST)


----------



## djdcb (Dec 12, 2009)

Go to directed website and they should have the specs for sealed and ported enclosures for ur sub. if not use the theile small parameters on nthe link you posted to design a box with LEAP or another box design program


----------

